# Internet with less than a year contract



## Foeller (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello Expats!

I'm moving to Barcelona soon and is trying to find the best solution for internet (preferably broadband). However, it looks like most of the providers require a 1 year contract, and I would really prefer less than that (maybe 6 months...). Do you know if there are any internet ptoviders with less than a year contract?


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Foeller said:


> Hello Expats!
> 
> I'm moving to Barcelona soon and is trying to find the best solution for internet (preferably broadband). However, it looks like most of the providers require a 1 year contract, and I would really prefer less than that (maybe 6 months...). Do you know if there are any internet ptoviders with less than a year contract?[/QUOTE ]
> 
> try looking for a Pay as you go dongle.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

Foeller said:


> Hello Expats!
> 
> I'm moving to Barcelona soon and is trying to find the best solution for internet (preferably broadband). However, it looks like most of the providers require a 1 year contract, and I would really prefer less than that (maybe 6 months...). Do you know if there are any internet ptoviders with less than a year contract?


Hi,

Check out Jazztel. 

I'm with them and I'm pretty sure it's a month to month contract. Good speeds and no download limits.

I've heard quite a few providers here break balls re download limits in that they limit your service if you download too much.

I download shedloads and Jazztel have never batted an eyelid.


----------



## Foeller (Dec 11, 2012)

dunmovin said:


> Foeller said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Expats!
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

Foeller said:


> dunmovin said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the advice! I'll rather avoid a USB dongle (and especially a pay as you use) since I use the internet quite a lot.
> ...


----------



## Foeller (Dec 11, 2012)

Danny&Claire said:


> What are the negative things that are being said ?
> 
> I've had no trouble as such. Just annoying that they charge €60 join-up/connection fee.
> 
> I accepted the initial charge and I have to say that I'm really happy with the service.


Well, bad customer service and not delivering the promised speed are two issues I've read about. 

Here's a thread from this forum: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/89190-jazztel-help.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

Foeller said:


> Well, bad customer service and not delivering the promised speed are two issues I've read about.
> 
> Here's a thread from this forum: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/89190-jazztel-help.html



Bad customer service ? It's the only kind of service that exists in this Country. 

Don't have ANY customer service expectations if you're coming to Catalunya and that goes for any sector including tourism. It's a rare and lovely moment when you receive good customer service.

I have had no problems with the Jazztel speeds. I'm just happy to have it. I've moved twice and had to pay the €60 fee twice but if you don't accept this kind of customer service then you are on your way to an brain aneurysm. 

Be prepared to wait for 3-8 weeks to be connected too. I strongly strongly advise that as SOON as you know the address that you are moving to that you order your service. 

If the apartment already has a service going to it, no matter what company it is, then i suggest you run with that option. 

So I'm sure if you scratch under the surface for internet providers then you'll read about bad customer service from all of them. 

Best of luck !


----------

